# port austin ice outing 3-8



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

after having very good success on browns under the ice the past two trips, i decide to see if anyone would want to join us on 3-8, sat.? there are lots of browns in there now and some are big. there is also lots of ice and room. If anyone is interested, post it here or PM me. here is a link to my report from today at PA.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=34684


----------



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

sunday also works too


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

I should be able to make it sunday. I'll know more by fri.

check your pm jeremy l


----------



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

here is a pic. of Pa: the red is where you want to fish, fish on the outside, of the red line, its deeper out there. THe blue is where you want to park and walk off.


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

Thanks jeremy L. I'll let you know if I can make it or not..


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

on the thread jeremy. where did you get that pic. to cool. i am gonna look for someone to ride with from this side of town.


----------



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

pic. is from www.fishweb.com has pictures of most of the harbors around the state.

Sunday outing: we will be there around 10am. 

sat: we will be there around daylight, might stay the whole day. All whos coming please remember there are no baitshops in port austin, get bait before coming to town. Anyone have any questions please PM or e-mail me or post them here.


----------



## woodsman rick (Jan 13, 2003)

Sunday sounds good, what type of bait do you recommond, it's been a while since I'll fished for browns through the ice.

I went out at Port Austin in January and cought perch, saw some browns, but they were not biteing.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Jeremy,
I am sorry, but we had to delete the picture. At the bottom of the first page of the site you pulled it from it says:

"All Graphics, Maps, and Photos in this site are property of Fishweb Inc. or the clients we represent. 
Use of any material from this site in HTML frames on another web site is prohibited"

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

is it ok to post a link to the pic on fishweb?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Yes, and they would love it too.


----------



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

hey, thanks for the heads up ESOX, wouldn't want to get in trouble or get this site in trouble. sorry about that. here is the link, we will be out near the end of the breakwall. 

http://www.fishweb.com/maps/huron/harbors/portaustin.html

rick, i would suggest using cleos, stinger scropions, or just aby any jiggin spoon tipped with minnows. Also, a tipup would work good or a second rod with a minnow and plain hook or minnow teardrop.


----------



## woodsman rick (Jan 13, 2003)

JeremyL,
Thanks for the info, look forward to see all on sat or sun.

Rick


----------



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

Time for sunday outing will be 10am. if you get there before that, fish toward the end of the breakwall. Its gonna be a cold/windy day, dress warm. i think the fish will bite!

Sat. will be there around daylight, staying til sometime, not sure when. 

If everyone would, could you please post which day you will be coming. thanks


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

As you know, jeremy, I will be there with my friend, Tony, on Sunday at 10am.

See ya there,

John


----------



## woodsman rick (Jan 13, 2003)

We'll (my brother in law & I) will be there sat.

Rick


----------

